# Bestes PHP Buch



## vinc5nt (2. Februar 2002)

Hi ich hab gemerkt ,dass ich nicht die zeit hab mir andere scripts durch zu lesen und scheiss tutorials zu welzen in denen sich auch nur das basic knowledge wiederholt, also hab ich mich entschlossen ein Buch zu kaufen 

Ich würde nun gerne von euch wissen welches das beste PHP Buch für folgende Kriterien ist :
 -> hat auch ein Nachschlage Charakter
 -> man kann es (PHP) schnell mit ihm(dem Buch) erlernen
 -> mit Beispielen 
 -> und eurer Zusage  

ach sagt mir bitte einfach welches ihr gqanz toll findet *g* 


Dangge Mfg vinc5nt


----------



## Hellknight (2. Februar 2002)

Ganz Leicht wird die PHP als Anfänger nie fallen.

Aber ich empfehle dir :







Und hier der Link : PHP Buch


----------



## Dunsti (3. Februar 2002)

Hi,

guckst Du mal oben und klickst auf "Suche" 


Hab mal nach dem Begriff "Buch" im PHP-Forum gesucht, und da bekommt man doch tatsächlich 4 Seiten mit Threads !!!

hier mal ne Auswahl:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=8112

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6543

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=1406

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10619

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10201


mehr sog I ned  


Dunsti


----------



## vinc5nt (3. Februar 2002)

tschuldigung. 
Seid ihr mir jetzt böse ?

aber wenn ich das in den anderen threads richtig gelesen hab soll das von markt und technik, dass Hellknight schon genannt hat ganz gut sein ( und du sollst es auch haben @Dunsti oder ?  ). Aber in der Fachleiterautr steht noch eins was ganz gut sein soll : "Programmieren lernen in PHP 4. Ein kompakter Einstieg in die Webserverprogrammierung."

Welches ist denn jetzt besser für mich wenn ich auch speziell mit der Kombination PHP MYSQL arbeiten will ? und schon ein ganz geringes billobasis wissen besitze (d.h. ich brauch nicht noch eine Wiederholung der Bedingungen und so *g*) 

Dangge


----------



## Sovok (3. Februar 2002)

hier treffen alle deine kriterien zu:






amazon


----------



## vinc5nt (3. Februar 2002)

ist es mit dem Wissen, welches das Buch vermittelt, denn Möglich einen PHP-MYSQL Shop zu programmieren und eine Admin Oberfläche mit Mitgliedsverwaltung ? 

wenn man nach den Käuferkritiken von amazon geht würde ich glaub ich das von Markt und Technik nehmen ... aber ich weiß nicht bin mal auf die Antwort von Dunsti gespannt .... wenn er noch was sagen wird, weil er ja glaub ich etwas böse war  

@Sovok hast du das Buch denn auch selber ?a


----------



## Sovok (3. Februar 2002)

-die sin beide von markt & technik
-jo hab ich... habs auch bei amazon bewertet


----------



## dave_ (3. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellknight _
> *Ganz Leicht wird die PHP als Anfänger nie fallen.
> 
> Aber ich empfehle dir :
> ...



das empfehle ich dir nicht !


----------



## vinc5nt (3. Februar 2002)

warum nicht ich hab mich schon fast für das entschieden  oder das von sovok ich schanke 

warum meinst du denn dass das nicht so gut sei ? und welches ist deiner meinung nach besser ?


----------



## Der Held (3. Februar 2002)

Hi,

mach den Anfang mit den "Schei****-Drecks-Tutorials" oder nem billigen Buch (Mein Tip DataBeckerHP4+MySQL) und wenn du dann die einfachen Geschichten draufhast kauf dir nen richtig teuren Wälzer, Addison Wesley oder so. Bücher lohnen sich nur, wenn du in einem Jahr oder später auch noch reingucken kannst, alles andere bietet das Netz.

Greetz


----------



## Dunsti (3. Februar 2002)

> bin mal auf die Antwort von Dunsti gespannt .... wenn er noch was sagen wird, weil er ja glaub ich etwas böse war



nee, das hast Du falsch verstanden, war net böse  

also ich hab das Buch "PHP - Grundlagen und Profiwissen" von Jörg Krause: 




Link zu Amazon 
(allerdings hab ich die erste Auflage, da war der Einband in Grün)

Die Diskussion hier zeigt aber mal wieder deutlich, daß nicht jeder das gleiche Buch gut findet. Deshalb nochma mein Tip:



> Bücher sind immer so ein Thema, weil jeder Autor so seinen eigenen Schreibstil hat, mit dem dann nicht jeder zurechtkommt.
> Ein guter Tip ist hier sicherlich, sich mal einen Tag (oder mehr  ) Zeit zu nehmen, in einen guten Fachbuchhandel zu gehen, und einfach mal zu stöbern. (am besten einen, wo man die Bücher auch mal "anlesen" kann - z.B. bei Hugendubel)
> Man stellt dann meist sehr schnell fest, ob einem ein Buch taugt, oder nicht.
> 
> ...





Dunsti


----------



## vinc5nt (3. Februar 2002)

> Ein guter Tip ist hier sicherlich, sich mal einen Tag (oder mehr  ) Zeit zu nehmen, in einen guten Fachbuchhandel zu gehen, und einfach mal zu stöbern.



Das werde ich glaub ich morgen mal ausprobieren  erst in die Bibliothek gucken ob es da so welche Bücher gibt ....würde mich überaschen ...und dann in einen Buchladen. 
also einfach mal stöbern gehen *g*

nochmal dangge werde micht morgen nochmal melden


----------



## Hellknight (4. Februar 2002)

Ja es kommt immer darauf an wie man die Schreibweise eines Autors interpretiert, also ich hatte mal ein Buch wurde sehr gut kritisiert habe es mir dann gekauft.

Im Anschluss Tür klingelt ich geh runter, und gleich auf den Welzer 1.ste Seite und schon mal keinen Ton verstanden ich habs jetzt im Regal und lasse es verstauben.

Also wenn man ein Buchladen in der Nähe hat, ist das wohl die Beste möglichkeit aber wenn man keinen hat ist man eben auf kritik angewiesen oder auf Empfehlungen.

Zusatz:

Also zum Buch was ich vorgestellt habe ist manches drin jedoch sollte man den Begriff 
	
	
	



```
Print mit echo
```
 der im Buch eigentlich nur vorkommt austauschen.


----------

